# wool and/or silk comforter?



## vagabonder (Jun 8, 2007)

We currently sleep with just comforters (no top sheet). I am looking to replace our comforters with something more hypoallergenic. It looks like wool and silk-filled comforters make good alternatives to down. Are there advantages to one versus the other? We live in the northeast so we have cold winters and hot summer nights (no a/c). Any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know about the advantages to either in heat retention, but it would be awesome if you could find one whose outside is silk on one side & wool on the other. That way, in the summer, the silk will feel cool against your skin, and in the winter, the wool side of the comforter will feel warmer than the air around it.

Ok, so now I am going to be on the lookout for wool & silk/satin fabric pieces for a comforter cover. Thanks for the idea, lol.









Ami


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

A few years ago we bought organic wool filled comforters for the family, and we've loved them. They insulate so well against the cold. We put duvet covers over them because they were hand-tied and we didn't want the kids to get at the ties. They are soft and warm.


----------



## His Own (Oct 14, 2006)

We have two wool, cotton covered comforters. I love them! We slept under down for years, but I often felt too hot, and sometimes too cold. The wool is so much nicer. It just skims the body instead of draping all over you like down does, and keeps your body at a wonderful, balanced temperature.

Can you tell I love my wool comforters?!

I always use comforter covers on them. Keeps them clean, and you don't need a top sheet (to get all tangled up in, in my case.)

As to the silk comforters, they interest me a lot, but tend to be quite expensive. Wool can be too, but I bought mine on amazing sales, one at Overstock.com and the other at Amazon.com. I don't remember the exact prices, but I know each of them (one king, one queen) were less than $40.


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

We love our wool comforters. We got them at Holy Sheep Organics. Best thing I've ever bought. We've had them for a year or so and every night I'm in heaven. They are expensive, and I obsessed and saved until I could afford them.
I slowly saved up and bought one for each child as well. Last night we got into bed and Ezra, who is a new talker, pulled the covers up to his chin and said "my bed is warm."







They are so soft too. In fact, our local organic store used to sell a different brand of wool comforter. I drug mine from Holy Sheep into her store to show it to her and now it's the only brand she'll sell. They are that good.


----------



## vagabonder (Jun 8, 2007)

JTA - Gaiam actually makes one filled with both silk and wool. I've been trying to debate between getting this or one with just wool. Great idea, though! I suppose if money weren't an issue you could buy a wool comforter and put a silk duvet over it.

His Own - those are great prices! I'll have to search around on those sites.

Jill - Do you mean Holy Lamb? That's as close I could find on a google search. Thanks for the brand recommendation!


----------

